# Tarantulas of the Philippines



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi does anybody know what species of tarantula are specifically native to the Philippines.....

p.s if you keep any could you post up some photos...please


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Go here and use your browsers search function to search for Philippines. Keep hitting next and it'll cycle through them all. Ignore entries like this:

_A. mindanao_ (Walckenaer, 1847a: 370, Philippines, originally in _Mygale_) -- Roewer, 1955c: 1596; Bonnet, 1957: 2994.

and pay attention to entries like this:

m *dromeus* (Chamberlin, 1917)....................Philippines [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:001959]
_Melognathus d._ Chamberlin, 1917: 70, pl. 5, f. 4-7.
_Melognathus d._ Smith, 1986b: 120, f. 21h (m).
_Melognathus d._ Smith, 1987d: 120, f. 21h (m).
_C. d._ Schmidt, 2003l: 249, f. 805-806 (m).

This only covers species that have been described though and there are undescribed species in the hobby from the Philippines.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

Craig Mackay said:


> Go here and use your browsers search function to search for Philippines. Keep hitting next and it'll cycle through them all. Ignore entries like this:
> 
> _A. mindanao_ (Walckenaer, 1847a: 370, Philippines, originally in _Mygale_) -- Roewer, 1955c: 1596; Bonnet, 1957: 2994.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

So most of the species seem to come from these subfamilies

*Ornithoctoninae*
Cyriopagopus Dromeus
Cyriopagopus Thorelli ?????

*Selenocosmiinae*
Orphnaecus Pellitus
Selenocosmia Peerboomi
Selenocosmia Samarae
Phlogiellus baeri
Phlogiellus Insularis
Phlogiellus Mutus
Selenobrachys Philippinus
Yamia Bundokalbo
Yamia Muta

Baccallbrapo bundokalbo??

thats cross referencing those from these 3 sites 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...osidae_species
http://www.exoticfauna.com/tarantula...RNITHOCTONINAE
http://research.amnh.org/iz/spiders/...APHOSIDAE.html


still looking ...anybody anything else ​


----------

